# What do the colored member names even mean?



## Xarpho (Apr 14, 2014)

I've noticed that some members have different colors for their username...normal members have blue, banned users have pink strike-through, the "Jerkops" are green (admins?), the "Manajerks" are purple (mods?), and some even have yellow (Marvin, ABL, and ParkourDude are the only ones I know of that have this), but I think it's more of a signatory thing and it doesn't actually give them any powers. And Null, who is admin, is blue like everyone else, so either he must own a second alternate account for doing actual work (likely) or that sort of thing is farmed out among the "Jerkops" (less likely).

What is the system? Anyone know?


----------



## CatParty (Apr 14, 2014)

Xarpho said:


> I've noticed that some members have different colors for their username...normal members have blue, banned users have pink strike-through, the "Jerkops" are green (admins?), the "Manajerks" are purple (mods?), and some even have yellow (Marvin, ABL, and ParkourDude are the only ones I know of that have this), but I think it's more of a signatory thing and it doesn't actually give them any powers. And Null, who is admin, is blue like everyone else, so either he must own a second alternate account for doing actual work (likely) or that sort of thing is farmed out among the "Jerkops" (less likely).
> 
> What is the system? Anyone know?




the system is to do as they say


----------



## Xarpho (Apr 14, 2014)

CatParty said:


> the system is to do as they say


I mean like, the hierarchy.


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 14, 2014)

Never trust the coloreds, but you have to do what they want or you get in trouble.


----------



## Xarpho (Apr 14, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Never trust the coloreds, but you have to do what they want or you get in trouble.


I know not to piss off the higher-ups. I've never insulted anybody here (at least tried not to)


----------



## Chikinballs (Apr 14, 2014)

Is parkourdude really parkourdude?


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 14, 2014)

1 Blue account > Red > Green > Dark Blue > Yellow > Blue > Grey > Pink > Some Blues


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 14, 2014)

Chikinballs said:


> Is parkourdude really parkourdude?


Yes. 






Look closely at the monitor.


----------



## Luna (Apr 14, 2014)

like, what is name color even made of?


----------



## Holdek (Apr 14, 2014)

Xarpho said:


> I mean like, the hierarchy.


It's more like an oligarchy .


----------



## CatParty (Apr 14, 2014)

Chikinballs said:


> Is parkourdude really parkourdude?




yes, pm him


----------



## Holdek (Apr 14, 2014)

No but seriously, this is the hierarchy:

Red are admins (AKA jerkhief) such as 

Green are global mods (AKA jerkop) such as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Purple are mods (AKA manajerk) such as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 for some reason doesn't want to include himself in the admin list but he does admin stuff I think.  And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is blue DARK BLUE but is some kind of mod.

These fokes are the staff (AKA Friends of the People).
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Orange are Christorical figures such as 





Yellow is a real American 

Blue are regular members

Pink are bann


----------



## Dormiebasne (Apr 14, 2014)

Holdek said:


> No but seriously:
> 
> Red is admin
> Green is global mod
> ...


Null doesn't like attention.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 14, 2014)

There are some members coloured blue but are also banned, though I'm not so sure whether they're pink now.

See: Peppy (EDIT: User removed, though I remember there are some users who are banned but still coloured blue)


----------



## CatParty (Apr 14, 2014)

Holdek said:


> No but seriously:
> 
> Red is admin
> Green is global mod
> ...




i am dark blue


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 14, 2014)

It's a conspirincy


----------



## champthom (Apr 14, 2014)

I would like to share with you all how I came up with some of the colors for the user forum.

I chose red for the admins because it's always been a color of power and authority. 

I chose purple for mods because traditionally, it's a color associated with royalty. Back in the day, the only way you could get purple dye for clothing was from these snails and it was a real pain in the ass to find the snails and to make dye out of them, so the only people who could afford purple clothing were kings and queens, those sort of people. In the 19th century, they figured out how to chemically synthesize the color purple and people went APESHIT. It sparked the Mauve Revolution, everyone was finally able to wear purple clothing and they did so. 

Green was a forum default, I couldn't think of anything for Compy. 

Null is blue because he's a humble kind of guy and while he technically owns the forum, he doesn't have a fancy user name color. 

Dark Blue for CatParty was Null's idea. 

I chose pink for banned users as it would stand out and it would spark humiliation. Not that there's anything wrong with the color pink, just it stands out mostly and most people aren't crazy about the color. 

VIPs are yellow, because, I don't know, Asperchu was yellow so was Alec? That was Null's idea. Not a bad idea.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 14, 2014)

I remember back then banned users have dark brown colours too, but changed back to pink. Just leaving it here.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 14, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> I remember back then banned users have dark brown colours too, but changed back to pink. Just leaving it here.


was that because they were poop


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Apr 14, 2014)

What a completely necessary thread...

Let the quality posts continue, OP.


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 14, 2014)

why is name pink??? help???


----------



## Null (Apr 14, 2014)

*Janitor* (Thread Management / Chat Moderation)
*Moderator* (Single Board Moderation)
*Global Moderator* (All Board Moderation / Chat Moderation)
*Administrator* (All Board Moderation / User Management / Forum Management / System Operations )
*Person Very Relevant to Chris' Story* (No Staff Powers) (Also Parkourdude91)
*Hulk Hogan* (Real American)
*Banned*

I might end up giving Parkourdude91, Moleman9000, and Robert Wayne Styles their own user color.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Apr 14, 2014)

Null said:


> I might end up giving Parkourdude91, Moleman9000, and Robert Wayne Styles their own user color.



brown

for shitty

cept jace, he's a true marine and should get nothing less than gold.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Apr 14, 2014)

Null said:


> *Janitor* (Thread Management / Chat Moderation)
> *Moderator* (Single Board Moderation)
> *Global Moderator* (All Board Moderation / Chat Moderation)
> *Administrator* (All Board Moderation / User Management / Forum Management / System Operations )
> ...



For reals?!


----------



## Null (Apr 14, 2014)

the distinction between janitor and moderator is ambiguous


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Apr 14, 2014)

Null said:


> the distinction between janitor and moderator is ambiguous



 I agree. Great post.


----------

